# Einladung zum Testival 2012 13.November



## Radon-Bonn (19. Oktober 2011)

Anbei die Einladung zum Testival.
Das Testival ist kostenlos.
Vorstellung und Testen der 2012er Bikes.
Achtung begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl.

Support an euren Bikes. (wir gehen davon aus, dass ihr euer Bike mitnehmen wollt).
Technical Workshop der 2012er Parts: Gabel, Dämpfer Bremsen.
Technical Engeneering der 2012er Bikes  mit Bodo Probst.
Fahrtechnik mit dem deutschen Vizemeister Andi Sieber und Benny Olouch.

Mittagspause und danach: Deftige Erbsensuppe und kühles Blondes.

Jeder Teilnehmer erhält das Radon Testival Package kostenlos:
City Bag, Radon Bottle 0.7, Radon Red Lounge CD und die Radon Team Kaputzenjacke.


Das Befahren des Siebengebirges ist strikt verboten und wird teuer geahndet. Bitte benutzt den Parkplatz an der Drachenfelsbahn.
Entweder ihr fahrt mit dem Bike hoch oder falls ihr DH Bikes habt, nehmt die Bahn, wir bringen die Bikes mit dem Shuttle hoch.

Viel Spass


----------



## FlorianDue (20. Oktober 2011)

Bekommt man noch eine Bestätigungsmail?
Ich hatte mich gestern um 6 angemeldet, um kurz vor 10 war die Teilnehmerzahl schon wohl überschritten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stay_different (20. Oktober 2011)

bei facebook steht das es keine bestätigungsmail gibt


----------



## Radon-Bonn (20. Oktober 2011)

Testival: TOTALER Anmeldestop!!!!! Wir sind total überrannt worden. Wir haben überhaupt keinen Platz mehr für Teilnehmer. Wer trotzdem auf eine Erbsensuppe und ein Paar Bier und Glühwein kommen möchte und den Support in Anspruch nehmen will, sich die Modelle mal anschauen möchte, quatschen will ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Bitte aber unverbindlich der lieben Maike unter [email protected] eine Mail schicken mit der vermutlichen Gästeanzahl, damit wir die Kapazitäten einplanen können.
VIELEN DANK AN ALLE!!!!! UMWERFENDES ERGEBNIS - WIR SCHEINEN AUF DEM RICHTIGEN WEG ZU SEIN!!!!!!


----------



## FlorianDue (20. Oktober 2011)

Und wie erfahre ich, ob ich mich gestern noch rechtzeitig angemeldet habe?


----------

